# kids and tattoo's



## fairydust

My teenage son and I got on this discussion the other day so I was courious for your opinion.

He was telling me about kids at school 14-16 year olds who have tattoos. My H and I are competely against it until he's 18 and then that is his choice and his money.

I just don't understand parents of teenagers allowing this. Are we just old fashioned?


----------



## l0v3elc

I am 18 and you aren't old fashioned at all. From what I've seen the parents that allow their kids to get tattoos aren't really parents to their children (Please do not take offense to this). The other kids that get tattoos get them against their parents will. If you want him to wait than he definitely should. You are the parent and he is the child. It is not unreasonable.


----------



## fairydust

We definately will not let him get a tattoo but his one friend who is a neighbor got one for his 16th birthday. His parents took him and was fine with it and it's not a small tattoo either.

The other boys parents have always done things we wouldn't allow.

My son knew he wouldn't be allow but I was just courious what you all thought.


----------



## GAsoccerman

let him read some litterature on Hepotitis and the dangers of a tattoo.

I have one, I got it when I was in my 30's.

Tell him when he is an adult he can get one, until then, he can buy the kind in the store that wash off.

A good parent makes him wait


----------



## justean

i defo say no to a tattoo until my sons can legally say yes for themselves. i stil might try and deter them then and asking them to review their situation at the time.
my eldest wanted his ear pearced for a long time and i said no repeatedly . im glad i didnt back down .


----------



## LaBella

I do not have boys, and my 15 yo daughter thinks tatto's are only cool if they are nice little ones, like a butterfly, on the ankle or something like that. I definitely say NO to any of those. I have always tell my girls that if they know that what they want will be a hard YES, then to not even bother, if they want something they can get it when they are out of my house and making their own money. You are the parent and until thye live under you roof they have to follow your rules, period.

I remember when my nephew left for college at age of 18, he went and got his ear pierce and by the time my brother in law and his wife so it, it was to late, but they lmost die, got so mad at him for doing, but he was already 18 and they knew they could not stop him.

You are not old fashion just a good parent.
Bella


----------



## Amplexor

Not old fashioned a all. It’s a fad that will be with them for life unless they go through the painful removal process. Our 19 year old was talking about getting one. We told him we’d pay him $1000 if he graduated from college without one. His response was “Cool, that will get me a really good one”


----------



## Roger136913

At 14-16 it's just a fad....

I have 2 that I can not see as they are on my back and did not have 1 till I was 30.

Tell your Son it's something that will be there for a long time... Having it removed it way more painfull then getting it.
I never thought I would get one but got a steam train, then another on both shoulders..... I thought for 2 years and decided to go for it...

I know people got have tats also and are not happy, and some just can't be covered up with another tat...You are not being old fashion.... your looking out for the best interests of your Son 

Amplexor Wrote

"We told him we’d pay him $1000 if he graduated from college without one. His response was “Cool, that will get me a really good one” 

ROFLMAO Now that's a smart kid LOL  I am dying here laughing so hard LOL...


----------



## Amplexor

Roger136913 said:


> ROFLMAO Now that's a smart kid LOL  I am dying here laughing so hard LOL...


Wish he were smart enough to be on scholarship! $$$


----------



## wonder

i've got 2. the 1st 1 i got when i was 19. the second 1 i got 2 months ago, 11 yrs after the 1st. my parents were PISSED when they saw my 1st 1. my dad because he hates tats, my mom coz it wasn't small and feminine like the other girls. but they couldn't do anything about it coz i was of age. my ex didn't like my tat, but i got it before i met him so there wasn't anything he could do about it. don't know if he saw my 2nd 1. not hiding it, but i'm not whipping it out to show him either (they're both on my ankles). i'm going to get more when i get the money
if my daughter wants 1, she'll have to wait till she's 18. the ex will be dead against it. there'll be nothing he can do though if she gets 1 coz she'll be of age.


----------



## Shoto1984

Another angle that you might try is explain that in getting a tattoo your child is making himself out to be just another mindless sheep following the herd. Isn't the whole tattoo / body piercing thing played out by now??? It was kind of edgy back in the eightys and early nineties but really.....when grandma and grandpa are sporting arm bands and **** stamps it's way over. Ditto Harley Davidsons.


----------



## preso

Getting a tat when still a teen is just downright stupid.

I had one at age 16 and it was really dumb. I regretted it all my life, until I turned 45 when I had a cover up tat put over it. Something more in tune with who I was... I'm happy with it now but should have waited until at leadt 30 to get one as
they
are permanent !


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless

My sister in law got a tattoo of a four leaf clover on her belly when she was 15.. she regretted it when she started having kids!!!

I am getting one.. small of flowers with my kids' names in it.. on my ankle


----------



## snix11

My kids can have all the temporary tattoos they want


----------



## Shoto1984

snix11 said:


> My kids can have all the temporary tattoos they want


I love that answer!

I saw a news story about some new ink that is being developed. The ink does everything the current stuff does with one great added feature. If you hit it with the right kind of laser light some chemical bond is broken and it completely dissolves in a few weeks. It seemed like the perfect answer to all that tattoo regret and a way to reuse your canvas too!


----------



## preso

I sometimes put temporary tats on my husband 
lol


----------



## Rhea

I have 3 like 2 out of 3 of them, getting one covered eventually. Do I think kids should be able to get them? No way?! 


BTW they also have something now that's called "white ink" I believe, invisible unless under black light which I think is kinda cool, only seen when wanted to be shown


----------



## GAsoccerman

some idiot today got arrested in Georgia for Tattooing his 3 year old son while drunk. He put "DB" on his shoulder while the kid screamed. DB stands for Daddy's Boy.

Kid was taken away by child services and the father placed in jail for child abuse.

idiot


----------



## Lavender

3 Years Old Ughhhhh .... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!

I am conflicted on the tatoos & peircings myself.. My oldest son used to ask for them before he was 18 & I was NO NO NO.. needless to say when he was 19 almost 20 & no longer living at home .. he paid for and got a huge scene down his shoulder & I actually LIKED IT .. dont know if Im a hyporcrite or not ... because of the meaning behind his tatoo.. My Mom passed away suddenly when my oldest child was 18 .. and he asked for one then but It was out of the question with me so didnt even discuss what type tatoo he was interested in etc.. he comes to me when hes almost 20 and he paid with his own money 400$ to get a RIP scene tribute to My Mom on his shoulder & Everytime i see it .. its comforting and a beautiful gesture .. his way of carrying her with him everywhere .. 

I believe he exspected me to be disappointed that he got a tatoo period & I am still in awe that I actually am moved by his decision & tatoo skin destroying as I phrased before doesnt even come to mind anymore 
.. very weird hypocrite I guess i am.. he has sense added a new tatoo with his 1 year old little boys name & theres nothing offensive about that tatoo either!

However... lol theres always an however with me.. there is a 4 year age gap between my sons.. and so many issues Im currently dealing with ( I have one child still at home he's 17 almost 18 ) so pretty much all issues with him l I have dealt with before .. approaches concerning one kid to the next has been diffrent though 

.. My youngest son wants a tatoo Now & his approach to me was a drawing he did himself .. yes that also includes a tribute to his grandmother as well as me .. his drawing is beautiful cant deny that .. its a combination scene of people he lost without choice & people he doesnt want to loose .. and I cant jump & say No No No to him when he put such effort in detail & has witnessed my obvious approoval of his brothers tatoo.. he has friends who are currently getting tatoos and he goes with them but I have asked him to wait til he turns 18 in december .. he obviously is waiting on the tatoo for the correct age .. But he went out on his own Didnt ask anyone and got snake bite piercings & eyebrow & tounge ????? so Kinda shocking he ASKED ANYTHING concerning the tatoo considering he has altered appearance plenty with no need to question anyone ( parents) ahead of time ....:scratchhead:


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless

I read a story once.. about a man who had a picture of a full naked woman tattooed on his back.. her vagina was where is anal entry is.. and the breasts were on his shoulder blades... you get the idea.

Anyway.. this man ended up being put in prison for a drug charge.

Bet he has made lots of friends in there......


----------



## swedish

Amplexor said:


> Our 19 year old was talking about getting one. We told him we’d pay him $1000 if he graduated from college without one. His response was “Cool, that will get me a really good one”


:rofl: that's awesome!


----------



## swedish

Sufficiently Breathless said:


> I read a story once.. about a man who had a picture of a full naked woman tattooed on his back.. her vagina was where is anal entry is.. and the breasts were on his shoulder blades... you get the idea.
> 
> Anyway.. this man ended up being put in prison for a drug charge.
> 
> Bet he has made lots of friends in there......


:rofl: this tattoo humor cracks me up


----------



## swedish

Anyway, I really don't like the idea of any permanent tattoos/piercings until they are adults and can decide/pay themselves. I guess I am really old fashioned but it took years for me to finally be okay with my daughter getting her ears peirced.


----------



## Chloebluegreen

I thought it was illegal to have a tattoo before you were 18. When I went to get my eyebrow pierced at a tattoo parlour a few months ago there was a big sign up on the wall saying that anyway.

I'm not into tattoo's myself and I don't think I'll ever get one, but most of the girls where I work seem to have at least one of some description, usually on their lower back.

Getting one whilst your still at school though is crazy - you'll have a long time to regret it or a scar if you try to remove it. Definately best to steer clear until you're a responsible adult.


----------



## fairydust

I guess if your parents sign for it then it's OK before 18.

I know it was his 16th birthday present. Crazy if you ask me.

Both his parents have tattoo's so maybe that's why they were OK with it.


----------



## fairydust

I recently heard that the one boy who got a tattoo on his 16th birthday as a present from his parents is now into drugs. 

I don't know if his parents even know. I think they are probably too busy with there smaller children. Two less than a year apart.

What a shame. I seen it coming many years ago. They always let him hang with the older crowd and trusted that he knew how to handle certain situations. 

I just don't understand some parenting. I won't say anything to them as this one boy happens to be the son of a women who had an affair with my H. Him and my son were good friends for awhile but haven't been in years.

Today my son and his friend said "what a shame that he's ruining his life with drugs". I'm so proud that my son hasn't had a interest in destroying his body. Hopefully he'll stay that way.


----------



## XiaSulin

I don't know. I would let my kids have tattoos but not until they were old enough to understand that this stuff is permanent and people change. When I was younger I was raised in several different homes, the subject was rarely brought up. However when I was tricked back into living with my father, I asked for a tattoo and he said yeah if you pay for it, but there was a specific person he wanted me to go to that he trusted if I did get the money. I was in middle school. When I moved with my grandmother between 15-16, and told her I was going to get a tattoo she said no I wasn't. I told her what my father had said and she said well he's stupid anyway. But I understood it was my choice to begin with.

I had a lot of options to do things that I declined because some things are permanent. And I think about everything.

I'm still trying to think if I want something permanent on my body and what! But as for my kids, if one of them came to me and said when they're I'll set the approx. age to 17 that they had thought deeply about this and wanted it, I'd say go ahead, however I would probably give them pros and cons, and now that I think of it even make them wear a fake one for a year/research what they are really getting into. I don't want to 'control' my children only guide them so if it was something they really wanted I'd try and help them make a wise decision but I wouldn't tell them no. If they really wanted to do it they'd find other ways to do it!


----------



## Sandy55

Four kids, two sons, two daughters:

"No piercings or tatoos unless you are 100% supporting yourself and living under some OTHER roof..."

By the time they get to 100% supporting themselves and under their own roof they are old enough to know how stupid "TRENDY" tatoos and piercings are...


----------



## tattoomommy

definitely not old fashioned. my H and i are covered in tattoos and we would never let our kids get them until they're 18. For one, they're not finished growing (not even at that age) and getting a tattoo any younger than that is asking for a mess. We had a friend get one at 16 and two years later and after a few more growth spurts.... yikes. awful. there's no reason for it. most importantly, when you're young you change your mind and what you like all the time. tattoos should be thought of for a while and mean something. the fewer regrets you can save your child the better


----------



## Confusedaboutitall

I'm 18. Since I was 15 I was bugging my mom for tattoos and piercing but she always stuck with me only being able to pierce my ears until I was 18. Im almost 19 now and still have not got a tattoo because I realize what I used to want I wouldn't like now and don't want to regret getting a tattoo. I used to be mad at my mom for it but Im happy about it now. One of my friends got a tattoo when she was 16 because her mom let her but everyone that I met underage that got a tattoo with their parents permission, the parents were their friends not their parents.


----------



## Mommybean

I Love tattoos and peircings, BUT I don't believe anyone should get them until they are at LEAST 18, and after much thought. Peircings at least, can be taken out and (most) close up with little damage (except the ear plugs...those I just do NOT get, and you have to have surgery to repair the lobes after you have done that). 
I have 2 tatt's...and I did not get my first until my 25th birthday...it was very well thought out, and I STILL love it, 11 years later. I get lots of compliments on it. The other one, still needs some work, but nobody really sees it except my H. There are 2 more I want to get, but only 1 will be visible to the public. 
I will NOT be signing anything for my boys to get either thing done while they are teens.


----------



## tattoomommy

gauged ears will close up. as long as the person did it correctly and didn't tear them. mine are gauged to a 00 and I've taken them out and re-gauged them and they healed fine. all depends on how its done  just fyi


----------



## Mommybean

Problem is though, not all of them ARE done right, and then you get teens who want them, and don't take proper care of them during healing, and even stretching...and they don't heal right. Teens aren't always smart enough to go someplace reputable to get these things done....been there, done that..and have a few scars to prove it...LOL....


----------



## tattoomommy

haha i completely agree


----------



## fairydust

The boys who got the one that started this thread got his nickname across his shoulders. I didn't see it close up but from a distance I saw it and it was fairly big. I would be afraid he would continue to grow and it would be out of shape.

My kids know we won't sign for a tattoo but I just find some parents really wacked to actually take your 16 year old for something as permanent as this.

Your right confused- I think they are more his friends then parents.


----------



## tattoomommy

It will most definitely change as the kid grows. Especially across his back.


----------



## NothingMan

I dont know if it's a federal law or not, but state law in NH is 18+. Notes from parents dont matter. They simply wont do it. That being said, the day I turned 18 I got my first one. The day I turned 19, I got another. Dont like either of them anymore at 34 and with I hadnt done it. I got two more later on, 1 at 28 and one at 32. Both of THOSE I love. I designed them both and they both have meaning. The ones I got earlier in life I picked from a book. What an idiot I must have been back then



John


----------



## nightshade

I guess I wouldn't really mind if DS got one when he was old enough. 

I could not imagine getting one myself though... I change my mind (and what I like) way too often to commit to a tattoo. And really, I rather buy a pair of shoes for the money.


----------

